# Car Forums > Automotive News >  G87 BMW M2 (porky)

## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Shes facking porky at over 1700kg. Rear bumper design is just as hideous maybe even more so than the last M2. At least theres a manual and auto option.

----------


## max_boost

is this progress? because sometimes progress don't look that good.

----------


## 88CRX

Looks terrible. Front bumper lifted straight from a pickup truck.

----------


## pheoxs

> She’s facking porky at over 1700kg. Rear bumper design is just as hideous maybe even more so than the last M2. At least there’s a manual and auto option.



Damn that weighs more than a Ford Maverick.

----------


## killramos

Its not pretty.

Probably still a better car to drive than most on the market.

Not sure why it needed to gain so much weight but hey its 2022

I certainly wont be lining up to order

----------


## Buster

I kinda like it

----------


## killramos

> I kinda like it



Do you like it for what it is or in absence of alternatives

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> It’s not pretty.
> 
> Probably still a better car to drive than most on the market.
> 
> Not sure why it needed to gain so much weight but hey it’s 2022…
> 
> I certainly won’t be lining up to order



CLAR architecture is why it’s so damn heavy unfortunately.

----------


## Buster

> Do you like it for what it is or in absence of alternatives



Good point. Cars are pretty shit now and getting more shit by the year.

----------


## ercchry

Kind of has this Z8 vibe… if the Z8 was stung by a bee?

----------


## bjstare

I like it. Better than the early leaked pics. And I bet it looks way better IRL. 

I wanted to not like it, but its much better looking than the new M4, which looks exactly like a mustang with a worse grill. And despite being somewhat heavy, its nothing crazy. All cars are heavy these days. Want something light? Buy a miata.

----------


## vengie

After seeing a few new M cars IRL they've grown on me and I quite like them.

This will likely be no expection.

----------


## riander5

This looks better than that hideous purple M240 or whatever it was they released.

Still not as nice as current gen. Same as new M3 vs old M3.

Can't wait to see how bad they botch next gen M5

----------


## Kloubek

The absence of a huge vertical grille is a big improvement alone.

But it's no stunner, though I think it looks noticeably better than the base model. There are certain elements I think look pretty good, but there's just something that I can't quite put my finger on which looks really odd. I think it may be the shape of the side windows, and possibly the c-pillar area?

----------


## jutes

Meh, doesn't excite me enough to spend $100k plus inevitable BMW taxes.

----------


## dirtsniffer

what's the price?

haha great timing. $100k yowza

----------


## heavyD

It's not perfection (hopefully the headlights are addressed with LCI) but it looks chiseled and buff. How many cars you going to see on the road with fender bulges like that? It's like the lovechild of an E30 M3 (protruding side skirts and bulged fenders) and a R34 GTR (big rectangular front openings).

Good photo comparison to E30 M3 here.

https://g42.bimmerpost.com/forums/sh....php?t=1961825

----------


## killramos

Yea. Except it’s as big as an X5 ( and as pointed out above, shares a platform with one).

I parked my 2 series, which is smaller than this, next to a coworkers e46 m3 and it dwarfed it by a huge margin.

I think it’s an ok car in comparison to what’s currently on the market, but that is only because of the ridiculously low bar that has been set.

----------


## heavyD

> Yea. *Except it’s as big as an X5* ( and as pointed out above, shares a platform with one).
> 
> I parked my 2 series, which is smaller than this, next to a coworkers e46 m3 and it dwarfed it by a huge margin.
> 
> I think it’s an ok car in comparison to what’s currently on the market, but that is only because of the ridiculously low bar that has been set.



It's not though so why make that comparison? What bar are you talking about here? It's not like the F87 M2 was a lightweight as it was essentially the same weight as an F84. This car is simply modern progression and you can either spend your days shouting at clouds that new cars are heavy or you can appreciate what we have now before it all goes to EV.

----------


## Buster

> Yea. Except it’s as big as an X5 ( and as pointed out above, shares a platform with one).
> 
> I parked my 2 series, which is smaller than this, next to a coworkers e46 m3 and it dwarfed it by a huge margin.
> 
> I think it’s an ok car in comparison to what’s currently on the market, but that is only because of the ridiculously low bar that has been set.



Isn't BMW like VW now, where basically everything is using one modular architecture?

----------


## killramos

It’s literally closer in size to a current X5 than the E30 you were so eager to compare it to lol

An X5 only takes up 14% more space on the road than this car, where’s an E30 takes up 16% less space.

Maybe bmw should make a 0 series considering they seem incapable of not gaining a new freshman 15 with every generation.

- - - Updated - - -




> Isn't BMW like VW now, where basically everything is using one modular architecture?



Apparently. Because EV’s or some nonsense.

----------


## bjstare

> It’s literally closer in size to a current X5 than the E30 you were so eager to compare it to lol
> 
> An X5 only takes up 14% more space on the road than this car, where’s an E30 takes up 16% less space.
> 
> Maybe bmw should make a 0 series considering they seem incapable of not gaining a new freshman 15 with every generation.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



He was just comparing visual cues to the E30, don't be so difficult  :ROFL!: 

It's not like "comparing to current cars on the market" is some sort of caveat... that's the only comparison one can make. The bar for comparison is what it is.

Unless a person is cross-shopping this with an E46 or E30, which is highly unlikely.

----------


## killramos

I should just buy an XM, if everything is going to weigh as much and be as big as an SUV might as well lean into it.

 :Barf:

----------


## max_boost

> It's not perfection (hopefully the headlights are addressed with LCI) but it looks chiseled and buff. How many cars you going to see on the road with fender bulges like that? It's like the lovechild of an E30 M3 (protruding side skirts and bulged fenders) and a R34 GTR (big rectangular front openings).
> 
> Good photo comparison to E30 M3 here.
> 
> https://g42.bimmerpost.com/forums/sh....php?t=1961825



That E30 is so dope

----------


## 88CRX

> How many cars you going to see on the road with fender bulges like that?



Bulging fenders are amazing! 

Its the square front bumpers that ruin it.

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

The front end still looks off. Proportions maybe? I can't put my finger on it yet...

----------


## Buster

> Bulging fenders are amazing! 
> 
> Its the square front bumpers that ruin it.



I kinda like the squared off look.

But killy is right, cars are so uninteresting right now, at least there is something to talk about. I really _want_ to want cars...but it's all shit. We have the Z06, I guess...this M2 is okay. The Germans are producing super SUVs, based on luxo barge sedans, all built off "modular" platforms. The Japanese aren't doing anything interesting, as far as I can tell.

All of my predictions for the car industry turning into a cynical appliance industry are coming true.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jeep just put an inline 6 into it's Wagoneer, so that's kinda sorta interesting, although clearly not an enthusiasts vehicle. 

My personal opinion is that the only interesting cars left come with manual transmissions, so that's like 8 maybe.

----------


## Ukyo8

Don't actually think it looks horrible, my eye just needed to adjust to it for a few days.
Love the super wide body.

However the fact that it weights almost 4,000 lbs is just crazy, I'm sure they did a good job masking the weight... but damn that's heavy for such a tiny car, it almost weights as much as 2 NA6 Miatas!
I think it would be super rough on consumables such as tires and brakes for people that are planning to track these.

----------


## JustinL

> I kinda like the squared off look.
> 
> But killy is right, cars are so uninteresting right now, at least there is something to talk about. I really _want_ to want cars...but it's all shit. We have the Z06, I guess...this M2 is okay. The Germans are producing super SUVs, based on luxo barge sedans, all built off "modular" platforms. The Japanese aren't doing anything interesting, as far as I can tell.
> 
> All of my predictions for the car industry turning into a cynical appliance industry are coming true.



We've been over this before... There are lots of awesome cars being built right now. From cheap sports cars like the GR86, to GT4, Boxster spyders, Manual transmission supra, Lotus has the new Emira platform. McLaren, Lambo, Ferrari are all at the top of their supercar game. Porsche is stuffing the GT3 engine in the GT4RS and the new GT3RS is the most bananas street legal track car to come out for a while. Konigsegg continues to do crazy things at the extreme end of the market. What exactly are you looking for in a car that you can't find?

You're just getting old dude and don't like cars as much as you used to  :Smilie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

I heard music used to be better when we were young too 
@Buster
.

----------


## ercchry

> I heard music used to be better when we were young too 
> @Buster
> .



I heard nostalgia is for the weak

----------


## Buster

> We've been over this before... There are lots of awesome cars being built right now. From cheap sports cars like the GR86, to GT4, Boxster spyders, Manual transmission supra, Lotus has the new Emira platform. McLaren, Lambo, Ferrari are all at the top of their supercar game. Porsche is stuffing the GT3 engine in the GT4RS and the new GT3RS is the most bananas street legal track car to come out for a while. Konigsegg continues to do crazy things at the extreme end of the market. What exactly are you looking for in a car that you can't find?
> 
> You're just getting old dude and don't like cars as much as you used to



Most of those you can't buy, unless you are giving a dealer a handy under the table. The GR86 seems good, as does the manual supra. Z06 is good, this M2 is promising if imperfect. Lotus Emira is just an Evora rebadged...good car, but ancient. Ferrari is turning into ass as fast as they can, McLaren is doing okay, but can't seem to build a car properly and is going to be all V6 hybrids. Lambo's entire lineup is just rebadged Audis now.

Cars are changing a lot - it's not just me. The car market is going to behave a lot like the cell phone market soon.

- - - Updated - - -




> I heard music used to be better when we were young too 
> @Buster
> .



I actually think music today is better than in the past, and access to music is a million times better. The music industry seems to have gone the opposite direction as the car industry, in a good way.

----------


## DonJuan

Looks like we all have Pagaini Utopias in our future. (metaphor and literal)

----------


## max_boost

> Most of those you can't buy, unless you are giving a dealer a handy under the table. The GR86 seems good, as does the manual supra. Z06 is good, this M2 is promising if imperfect. Lotus Emira is just an Evora rebadged...good car, but ancient. Ferrari is turning into ass as fast as they can, McLaren is doing okay, but can't seem to build a car properly and is going to be all V6 hybrids. Lambo's entire lineup is just rebadged Audis now.
> 
> Cars are changing a lot - it's not just me. The car market is going to behave a lot like the cell phone market soon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think music today is better than in the past, and access to music is a million times better. The music industry seems to have gone the opposite direction as the car industry, in a good way.



do you like edm

----------


## JustinL

What would make cars interesting to you? Just because the Huracan STO shares a tub and a naturally aspirated high revving V-10 with the R8 doesn't make it less amazing.

----------


## heavyD

> Isn't BMW like VW now, where basically everything is using one modular architecture?



Almost all automakers are doing this.

- - - Updated - - -




> It’s literally closer in size to a current X5 than the E30 you were so eager to compare it to lol
> 
> An X5 only takes up 14% more space on the road than this car, where’s an E30 takes up 16% less space.
> 
> Maybe bmw should make a 0 series considering they seem incapable of not gaining a new freshman 15 with every generation.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but today's Civic Type R is considerably larger than a 90's Accord. This is the reality of all cars today. I just don't understand beating the dead horse everytime a new car is announced.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> We've been over this before... There are lots of awesome cars being built right now. From cheap sports cars like the GR86, to GT4, Boxster spyders, Manual transmission supra, Lotus has the new Emira platform. McLaren, Lambo, Ferrari are all at the top of their supercar game. Porsche is stuffing the GT3 engine in the GT4RS and the new GT3RS is the most bananas street legal track car to come out for a while. Konigsegg continues to do crazy things at the extreme end of the market. What exactly are you looking for in a car that you can't find?
> 
> You're just getting old dude and don't like cars as much as you used to



Until the ultimate Buster build goes into production, everything else will remain builder grade trash.

https://www.hoonigan.com/collections...project-reveal

----------


## Buster

> What would make cars interesting to you? Just because the Huracan STO shares a tub and a naturally aspirated high revving V-10 with the R8 doesn't make it less amazing.



It doesn't make it less amazing, just less special.

What I would like is less weight and less focus on climate change.

----------


## BavarianBeast

How is it that BMW has forgotten how to design a front grille? 

Decades of timeless designs and now these shenanigans.

----------


## finboy

So manual supra is the best bmw for sale now, yea?

----------


## heavyD

> So manual supra is the best bmw for sale now, yea?



The M2 is going to be a better performer especially in Competition and CS trim and looks are subjective. The Supra is the better value car for sure as I don't think much will separate a base M2 from a Supra as far as performance car. It's weird to say but the Toyota Supra is probably the best value German performance car right now.

----------


## killramos

I don’t hate the interior of the new M2. But I do think their idrive 8 dashboard is a cheesy mess.

----------


## you&me

> How is it that BMW has forgotten how to design a front grille? 
> 
> Decades of timeless designs and now these shenanigans.



Almost makes one long for the Bangle days.

Sadly, it's getting to the point where I don't even have an interest in keeping up with BMW developments... Kinda like when there's mention of a new Infiniti... Can't be bothered to click a link.

----------


## killramos

:Werd!:

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

I’m surprised the CFRP roof is only $1900.

----------


## Buster

> Almost makes one long for the Bangle days.
> 
> Sadly, it's getting to the point where I don't even have an interest in keeping up with BMW developments... Kinda like when there's mention of a new Infiniti... Can't be bothered to click a link.



Other than the current M2, BMW hasn't made an interesting car in many years. They make ugly SUVs and luxo barge sedans.

----------


## 94boosted

1 step forward, 2 steps back. Makes cars like the 1M and the OG M2 that much more appealing. 

This will be nearly 500lbs heavier than the other 2023 BMW M2 MT (Supra) coming out soon  :Barf:

----------


## Darkane

> I heard music used to be better when we were young too 
> @Buster
> .



It was!! 

I can relate older music to Busters lack of interesting cars with this metaphor - The rock star is dead.

- - - Updated - - -




> do you like edm



Interestingly enough, new music that I'm really getting into is Synthwave, Darksynth, Horrorsynth etc.

Not to be confused with industrial garbage from the Nu metal era. Ewww.

----------


## kobe tai

Man BMW is the shittiest car maker out there. This and that subscription trash

----------


## jutes

Give me the torqueless rod bearing spinning S65 powered M3 any day.

----------


## Buster

> 1 step forward, 2 steps back. Makes cars like the 1M and the OG M2 that much more appealing. 
> 
> This will be nearly 500lbs heavier than the other 2023 BMW M2 MT (Supra) coming out soon



I used to not like the supra, but it has really grown on me.

- - - Updated - - -




> It was!! 
> 
> I can relate older music to Busters lack of interesting cars with this metaphor - The rock star is dead.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, new music that I'm really getting into is Synthwave, Darksynth, Horrorsynth etc.
> ...

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Man BMW is the shittiest car maker out there. This and that subscription trash



Mitsubishi wants a word.

----------


## flipstah

> It was!! 
> 
> I can relate older music to Busters lack of interesting cars with this metaphor - The rock star is dead.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, new music that I'm really getting into is Synthwave, Darksynth, Horrorsynth etc.
> ...



So I guess you don't like Limp Bizkit.

But this BMW is a looker. Not sure if that's good yet or not; maybe in a different color

----------


## killramos

Black?

----------


## riander5

> So I guess you don't like Limp Bizkit.
> 
> But this BMW is a looker. Not sure if that's good yet or not; maybe in a different color



I gotta say this red makes the car look better than I thought it would.

After seeing this hideous purple monstrosity I didn't think the platform could be saved in any way! https://www.autoblog.com/article/202...-coupe-review/

----------


## Darkane

> So I guess you don't like Limp Bizkit.
> 
> But this BMW is a looker. Not sure if that's good yet or not; maybe in a different color



Fredrick Durst sucks.

----------


## rage2

> I gotta say this red makes the car look better than I thought it would.
> 
> After seeing this hideous purple monstrosity I didn't think the platform could be saved in any way! https://www.autoblog.com/article/202...-coupe-review/



The black on the lower panels makes the car look like a base trim.

----------


## riander5

> The black on the lower panels makes the car look like a base trim.



Damn rights and we demand builder grade!

----------


## bjstare

> The black on the lower panels makes the car look like a base trim.



The 230/240 look overstyled and it makes the overall car much worse. The M2 is a great example of less is more. Except, of course, if we're talking about the fender flares, in which case more is more.

----------


## killramos

I’ve decided the only new BMW I like is the S58 powered B3 we can’t get.

----------

